# Drachenfrucht kaufen



## Grüner Schami (2. Oktober 2009)

Hiho,



weiß jemand wo man Drachenfrüchte kaufen kann? Hab im Kaufland nur die weißen gefunden. Laut Wikipedia sind die Roten viel geschmacksintensiver...

Weiß jemand wo man die kaufen kann?


Weiß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2009)

_Am besten in den Supermarkt deines Vertrauens gehen und fragen ob sie welche bestellen können..

Wäre die einfachste Lösung.. :-)



/Edit : Stimmt übrigends - sind Geschmacksintensiver - um nicht zu sagen lecker(er).. ;-)_


----------



## Grüner Schami (2. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Am besten in den Supermarkt deines Vertrauens gehen und fragen ob sie welche bestellen können..
> 
> Wäre die einfachste Lösung.. :-)
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok versuch ich mal


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Oktober 2009)

je nach dem wo du wohnst.... bei uns in Frankfurt geh ich immer in die Kleinmarkthalle, da gibts so ziemlich alles an Essbarem^^

Muss aber sagen in Vietnam haben die mir besser geschmeckt als hier, auch die Pomelos..


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Oktober 2009)

Was sind denn das wieder für Gen-Experimente? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht aus wie ne Kiwi in rot/weiß.
Naja, aus Gen-Kreuzungen kommen die besten Früchte. Kiwi ist hier das beste Beispiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (2. Oktober 2009)

Kauf die 'nen Kasten Cab. Vielleicht kannst du sie rauspressen.


----------



## Gotama (2. Oktober 2009)

Oder versuchs mal bei nem kleinen Obsthändler. In Regensburg gibts nen Türken der kriegt dir alle Früchte her die du haben willst. Braucht halt manchmal 1-2 Tage wenn er se bestellen muss aber isses Wert.


----------



## Rhokan (3. Oktober 2009)

Evtl im Metro... wenn du nen Ausweis dafür hast


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was sind denn das wieder für Gen-Experimente?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Äh ja ... Und Kartoffeln sind auch Gen-Kreuzungen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actinidia_deliciosa - Lianenartige Schlingpflanze. Südfrucht.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drachenfrucht - Kakteenfamilie. Auch Südfrucht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Äh ja ... Und Kartoffeln sind auch Gen-Kreuzungen.



Selbstverständlich.
Die Kartoffel ist eine Kreuzung aus der südamerikanischen Kar-Frucht und der in den Anden beheimateten Toffel-Pflanze.
Wurde von Genexperten des Mittelalters gekonnt gekreuzt weil die unbedingt Pommes essen wollten

Find grad den Wiki Link nicht aber das ist ohnehin Allgemeinbildung


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2009)

Gotama schrieb:


> Oder versuchs mal bei nem kleinen Obsthändler. In Regensburg gibts nen Türken der kriegt dir alle Früchte her die du haben willst. Braucht halt manchmal 1-2 Tage wenn er se bestellen muss aber isses Wert.


gut das ich da wohne pls den namen von dem laden


----------



## Gotama (3. Oktober 2009)

Öhm, weiss grad den Namen ned, aber wennst vom H&M in Richtung Kona läufst. Da die kleine Gasse Richtung Gloria Kino. Da is der glei. Hat den halben Weg mit Ständen voll stehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2009)

ach da jo danke dir


----------



## marion9394 (3. Oktober 2009)

öhm bei uns führt der obst und gemüste händler sowas... schmeckt wie kiwi gell? ;D


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd dir empfehlen, nach einem Asia-Markt Ausschau zu halten. Ich hab die roten Drachenfrüchte sowohl in einem thailändischen, als auch in einem japanischen Supermarkt gesehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich.
> Die Kartoffel ist eine Kreuzung aus der südamerikanischen Kar-Frucht und der in den Anden beheimateten Toffel-Pflanze.
> Wurde von Genexperten des Mittelalters gekonnt gekreuzt weil die unbedingt Pommes essen wollten
> 
> Find grad den Wiki Link nicht aber das ist ohnehin Allgemeinbildung


Für eine Sekunde hast du mich verwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich.
> Die Kartoffel ist eine Kreuzung aus der südamerikanischen Kar-Frucht und der in den Anden beheimateten Toffel-Pflanze.
> Wurde von Genexperten des Mittelalters gekonnt gekreuzt weil die unbedingt Pommes essen wollten
> 
> Find grad den Wiki Link nicht aber das ist ohnehin Allgemeinbildung


genial!


----------

